# PRS SE A15AL Alex Lifeson



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

"I was very pleased when PRS presented me with my SE Angelus acoustic, a beautiful guitar of stunning quality. It was in response to the challenge of building a guitar that shared the integrity and attention to detail that the Alex Lifeson Private Stock Angelus possesses in a package more broadly accessible. The SE Alex Lifeson Thinline is that model. Carefully selected materials, expert craftsmanship and a smart approach to concept resulted in a guitar that is beautiful to look at and rewarding to play." – Alex Lifeson

http://www.prsguitars.com/sealexlifeson/


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I haven't tried any of the acoustic SE models and I'd like to change that!


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

read about these a while ago and they seem very cool, dont know if they have got to canada yet, does anyone ??


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Budda said:


> I haven't tried any of the acoustic SE models and I'd like to change that!


I've tried a couple in Kitchener.. Meh... Not horrible but nothing to write home about.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

jimmy c g said:


> read about these a while ago and they seem very cool, dont know if they have got to canada yet, does anyone ??


http://www.theguitarshop.ca/prs-se-alex-lifeson-thinline/

Hamstrung, my only real experience with more mid-level acoustics is the Taylor 300 and 400 series. While I like those guitars, I wonder how this compares.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

The SE's I tried sounded decent and good bang for the buck (especially with the preamp). The USA and Private Stock models were really nice. I ended up with a PS after being in a guitar shop waiting for my amp to be repaired (which confirms why I hate going to shops). I tried a bunch of PRS acoustics and one of them just knocked me out. Next day I traded in my long and beloved Collings for that PS. I later sold it but that guitar was a special one. The preamp system in the USA and PS models is top notch and records incredibly well.

Budda, The Taylor's would be a notch above but i'm more of a Martin/Collings fan. I did bring home a nice Taylor and after a day, brought it back and exchanged it for a PRS acoustic USA model (that one is long gone as well.) Once again, It all boils down to personal preference.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I briefly played the Lifeson SE model today. Great neck and sound and includes electronics for under $1K. very impressed.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> I've tried a couple in Kitchener.. Meh... Not horrible but nothing to write home about.


I thought the same when i originally tried the SE acoustic line but the Lifeson SE i tried today was definitely a cut above. There was only one and don't know if the Lifeson SE models are generally consistent.


----------



## Guyfrets (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm not familiar with the PRS SE acoustic line but the American made Private Stock acoustics are tremendous. I have a 2011 Private Stock Angelus and plan on taking it with me to the hereafter (lol).


----------



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

i have had my SE AL for about two years . i have messed around with string gauges to get different tones. Its a great feeling guitar but definitely thinner sounding than a wider body guitar. Acoustically not as loud and rich as maybe a taylor or even a seagull at that price point but well made and easy to play . Great case as well. Good value in my opinion .


----------

